# another reason to go to Evingston



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow now you can get porn,fireworks,booze,and a lottery ticket.:cheer2:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't forget the strippers... Can't forget that.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

**** you Dunckem! All the things I like wrapped up in one small city and I'm so far away. Way to taunt me!:grin:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Wow now you can get porn,fireworks,booze,and a lottery ticket.:cheer2:


I knew Goob was looking to retire, but I wasnt aware that he now had his home business in full operation, who knew?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------

